# Charlie does have worms!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Took the poo and a new worm and Charlie in this morning and he does have Tapeworms. They put him on 5 tablets of DRONCIT all at one time, boy I tell you that boy has major gas issues right now.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I read a post yesterday about him having blood in his stool. I hope I am thinking of the same person. Was it the worms causing the blood? I sure hope so!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> I read a post yesterday about him having blood in his stool. I hope I am thinking of the same person. Was it the worms causing the blood? I sure hope so!


Yep, the vet seem's to think so, you got the same dog...LOL


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh thank God! I read that yesterday and it just wrecked my insides ( feelings of great sadness and despair ). I never thought I would love tapeworms so much! Wooooo Hooooooo! Three cheers for tapeworms! Hip hip horray!!!! Hip hip horray! Hip hip horray!!!!!!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Poor Charlie! Glad he got diagnosed and medicated! Hopefully he'll be feeling 100% again shortly. Dax just got diagnosed with tapeworms also. My vet gave him a 100mg Orange Cestex and a 50mg grey Cestex for it. I'm sure they will check him again on Friday when I take him in for a follow up.


Tiffany


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> Oh thank God! I read that yesterday and it just wrecked my insides ( feelings of great sadness and despair ). I never thought I would love tapeworms so much! Wooooo Hooooooo! Three cheers for tapeworms! Hip hip horray!!!! Hip hip horray! Hip hip horray!!!!!!!


ROFL, it made me feel a lot better too, get to keep my Char Char a little longer.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to hear Charlie's problem is something easily treated!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> Poor Charlie! Glad he got diagnosed and medicated! Hopefully he'll be feeling 100% again shortly. Dax just got diagnosed with tapeworms also. My vet gave him a 100mg Orange Cestex and a 50mg grey Cestex for it. I'm sure they will check him again on Friday when I take him in for a follow up.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


I asked them about the other three, and they said just watch, so I'm on poop patrol again...LOL

I still don't know where he got them from, they said from a dead animal or a dead mosquito.
Hope Dax feels better soon too.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

hope Charlie will be feeling better after getting rid of those tapeworms.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> hope Charlie will be feeling better after getting rid of those tapeworms.


Thanks Denise, love the picture you made thanks, it's too cute.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> I asked them about the other three, and they said just watch, so I'm on poop patrol again...LOL
> 
> I still don't know where he got them from, they said from a dead animal or a dead mosquito.
> Hope Dax feels better soon too.


My vet said that they usually get tapeworms from ingesting a flea. In Dax's case, the FrontlinePLus we've been using for years suddenly (this year) isn't working so well and he did have a few fleas on him, so the vet said he probably licked or when chewing on a bite, ingested one that way. But I read some about them too and other members posted that they can also come from dead animals.


Tiffany


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> My vet said that they usually get tapeworms from ingesting a flea. In Dax's case, the FrontlinePLus we've been using for years suddenly (this year) isn't working so well and he did have a few fleas on him, so the vet said he probably licked or when chewing on a bite, ingested one that way. But I read some about them too and other members posted that they can also come from dead animals.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


 
I also use Frontline Plus and we have not had any fleas, we did have some ticks so I really don't know where he got it from, he could of ate a flea outside when he eats his daily grass...LOL


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

well thats good news about charlie. sorry he has worms but its better then something terminal. hugs to charlie and I'm so happy you have more time with your baby!!!:smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> well thats good news about charlie. sorry he has worms but its better then something terminal. hugs to charlie and I'm so happy you have more time with your baby!!!:smooch:
> 
> Debbie & mason


Thanks Debbie, he does have cancer but I think he's gonna stick around for just a little longer.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad to hear it's only worms..LOL At least it's something easily treated and nothing serious....poor Charlie is glad too....I agree with the wooo hooo worm chant!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Memphis & Holly's Mom said:


> Glad to hear it's only worms..LOL At least it's something easily treated and nothing serious....poor Charlie is glad too....I agree with the wooo hooo worm chant!!!!


 
The only bad thing right now is his horrible gas, we banned him in the living room...LOL, just kidding


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Never thought I would be so happy to read about Charlie getting tapeworms. I can imagine you are feeling alot better knowing he is going to be with a long time. Kisses to that cute boy and love that picture of him sticking his tongue out.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> The only bad thing right now is his horrible gas, we banned him in the living room...LOL, just kidding


 IS THIS YOU TONIGHT:help!: LOL........

MASON CATCHES FLY'S AND EATS THEM SHOULD I BE CHECKING HIS POOP? 

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Never thought I would be so happy to read about Charlie getting tapeworms. I can imagine you are feeling alot better knowing he is going to be with a long time. Kisses to that cute boy and love that picture of him sticking his tongue out.


Thanks Carole, it's a big relief. He has been doing so good over the last month, so the bloody stool scared me. Come to find out it's worm's:doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> IS THIS YOU TONIGHT:help!: LOL........
> 
> MASON CATCHES FLY'S AND EATS THEM SHOULD I BE CHECKING HIS POOP?
> 
> DEBBIE & MASON


Don't know about fly's.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> ROFL, it made me feel a lot better too, get to keep my Char Char a little longer.


 Aww, reading that just made me tear up! (You can call me "sensitive sally") You really love your dogs and it shows Glad to hear it was the worms! Nellie said she heard that a slice of white or yellow american cheese will help with the worms too  I don't know if there is any truth to that or not


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> I also use Frontline Plus and we have not had any fleas, we did have some ticks so I really don't know where he got it from, he could of ate a flea outside when he eats his daily grass...LOL


I'm guessing that it's less important how he got them than it being good news it's something easy to treat... but I'm also guess that you'd probably know if there was a dead animal he got a hold! LOL. I think that even a dead animal, still... the tape worms roots are fleas.. I think....



Heidi36oh said:


> The only bad thing right now is his horrible gas, we banned him in the living room...LOL, just kidding


OMG - I am cracking up about this! Dax had THE WORST gas last night and run all of my kids out of the living room - hahahhah.. I didn't even mind since they just went to bed - ROTFL!

Hope he's feeling (and smelling) a little better today

Tiffany


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> I'm guessing that it's less important how he got them than it being good news it's something easy to treat... but I'm also guess that you'd probably know if there was a dead animal he got a hold! LOL. I think that even a dead animal, still... the tape worms roots are fleas.. I think....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lot's better smelling Charlie today...LOL
He also acted really frisky today, wanted to go on a walk and made it all the way down the hill and back up. Thats something new for him. He actually was hoping like a rabbit...LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Aww, reading that just made me tear up! (You can call me "sensitive sally") You really love your dogs and it shows Glad to hear it was the worms! Nellie said she heard that a slice of white or yellow american cheese will help with the worms too  I don't know if there is any truth to that or not


Believe me when I seen the blood I lost it, don't want to see him leave me yet. We'll try the cheese Nellie :smooch:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Believe me when I seen the blood I lost it, don't want to see him leave me yet. We'll try the cheese Nellie :smooch:


 I know it's scary. I would have too. 
Continued good wishes for Charlie!
{No :no:cheese tonight for Nellie, she had a little bacon grease (not much) on her dry food tonight as a treat}


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear that Charlie is doing better and it was just worms and they can be treated.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> I know it's scary. I would have too.
> Continued good wishes for Charlie!
> {No :no:cheese tonight for Nellie, she had a little bacon grease (not much) on her dry food tonight as a treat}


Thanks, it's good to know it was just worms :uhoh: I count my blessings that he keeps going the way he is.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad Charlie has worms!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

debles said:


> :dso Glad Charlie Has Worms!!!! Yay!!!!


Rofl....:d


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Never thought i would read of so many people getting excited over worms - but - Great News. As for the gas - hey whats a bit of gas between friends.


----------

